# Murdered Out Parentheses Fuzz



## herliplex (Jun 9, 2021)

This is my third Parentheses build. I used a laser engraver to etch the design on top, and recently found some black foot switches which I've been looking for for a long time. Only trouble I ran into was the BS170 was a little loose in the socket and it was preventing the boost from working, pushed it in and it worked great!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jun 9, 2021)

Stunning! Great work.


----------



## uranium_jones (Jun 9, 2021)

Funny, I'm in the middle of my 3rd build and of all things it's the connections to the footswitches that were the problem. Where'd you get that neato ribbon cable?


----------



## herliplex (Jun 9, 2021)

quality_jones said:


> Funny, I'm in the middle of my 3rd build and of all things it's the connections to the footswitches that were the problem. Where'd you get that neato ribbon cable?


Love my Switches! https://lovemyswitches.com/ribbon-cable-26awg-pre-tinned-6-conductors/


----------



## JamieJ (Jun 9, 2021)

Looks amazing! I love a stealth pedal. It needs a knight rider red light moving side to side across the top.


----------



## caiofilipini (Jun 9, 2021)

That looks insanely good, great job!


----------



## giovanni (Jun 9, 2021)

Did you etch on aluminum? Looks great!


----------



## dawson (Jun 9, 2021)

I want to see more of that guitar in the background!


----------



## herliplex (Jun 9, 2021)

giovanni said:


> Did you etch on aluminum? Looks great!


A lot of time just burning the paint on top will do the trick, but yes I think the enclosures are aluminum.


dawson said:


> I want to see more of that guitar in the background!








						Chrome Dream Fuzz Big Muff
					

Was able to snag a chrome GØRVA enclosure for this dream fuzz. Really wanted to laser engrave this but the laser just bounces right off the mirror finish, even with special spray that's supposed to make it work! No issues with the build, sounds super rad.




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## giovanni (Jun 9, 2021)

Oh I thought that was a separate plate on top!


----------



## HamishR (Jun 9, 2021)

Needs black LEDs.


----------



## fig (Jun 10, 2021)

quality_jones said:


> Funny, I'm in the middle of my 3rd build and of all things it's the connections to the footswitches that were the problem. Where'd you get that neato ribbon cable?


They are cool, but bear in mind they are also delicate, and do not flex as much as you'd think because it is such a short length between the switch and pcb. I'm not trying to dissuade you from using them (I've used them too) but I've also had to desolder and replace them and have read others say the same.

If you want to try some but not buy any, PM me and I'll mail you a few.


----------



## uranium_jones (Jun 10, 2021)

I just reminded myself how valuable my 24AWG stranded wire is. Not as delicate as 26AWG, and not as prone to stray strands like the 22AWG. Despite the extra time it takes, I think I'm good with my current method. But I may want to try them out, who knows.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jun 10, 2021)

Awesome. Glad to see more laser work!


----------



## K Pedals (Jun 13, 2021)

Sweet!!!
Super professional looking.!.!!


----------



## oshi (Jun 13, 2021)

Nice!! Did you use one of those cheapo k40 lasers or something fancier? Looks really clean


----------



## herliplex (Jun 13, 2021)

oshi said:


> Nice!! Did you use one of those cheapo k40 lasers or something fancier? Looks really clean


This is the one: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07QQ2N7C8...t_i_RXGA6D8FKEG09PZ2F0DK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## K Pedals (Jun 13, 2021)

herliplex said:


> This is the one: https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07QQ2N7C8...t_i_RXGA6D8FKEG09PZ2F0DK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


How long does something like that take?¿

To do a pedal like that?¿


----------



## herliplex (Jun 13, 2021)

K Pedals said:


> How long does something like that take?¿
> 
> To do a pedal like that?¿


3-4 hours


----------



## Kroars (Aug 1, 2021)

herliplex said:


> This is my third Parentheses build. I used a laser engraver to etch the design on top, and recently found some black foot switches which I've been looking for for a long time. Only trouble I ran into was the BS170 was a little loose in the socket and it was preventing the boost from working, pushed it in and it worked great!


Looks great!  Love the Type-O-Negative colors!


----------



## overdriver999 (Sep 11, 2022)

looks so good man...so clean too


----------



## swelchy (Sep 11, 2022)

beautiful!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 12, 2022)

Looks better than the professional pedals!


----------



## justin23000 (Sep 13, 2022)

This is art.


----------

